# Sticky  [Root][Bootloader] BurritoRoot3 - Kindle Fire Root. Easy root edition



## jcase

*Burritoroot3 does not work on anything before 6.2 nor anything after 6.2.2*

BurritoRoot3 is not opensource, it is free, but it is not free to distribute. Please do not redistribute it.

Disclaimer:
BurritoRoot3 may void your warranty. While it was tested, over and over, a chance of data loss or hardware damage always exists. If something bad happens due to your use of BurritoRoot3, well it is your fault not our's, don't blame any of us.

To donate to jcase of TeamAndIRC go here:
http://forum.xda-dev...e.php?u=2376614

To donate to pokey900 for the FireFireFire Bootloader go here:
http://forum.xda-dev...me.php?u=466725

Download:
http://download.cunn...urritoRoot3.apk

BurritoRoot3 is an all in one package, to root and install the custom bootlaoder, FireFireFire, onto the KindleFire.

Instructions are pretty plain and simple, however you will have to get adb working on your own (if you have written, or know of adb guides for the Kindle Fire please PM me to list them here).

What it does:
Gains root, installs superuser, installs su and installs the FireFireFire bootloader.

At this time, we do not have permission to distribute any recovery, once one is available for our use, we will add auto flashing of recovery.

Usage example :

[email protected]:~$ adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp <---- This one is important, it may not create BurritoRoot3.bin if this is not done
[email protected]:~$ adb install BurritoRoot3.apk
4897 KB/s (1151520 bytes in 0.229s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.apk
Success

<open the app now>

[email protected]:~$ adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --root
BurritoRoot3 Installer 0.1 by TeamAndIRC
#########################################################################
Usage: BurritoRoot3.bin <parameter>
--root - Restart adbD as root, and install Superuser app
--install - Install su
#########################################################################
Gaining root...
Installing Superuser APP, if it erros as already exists, please ignore the error.
pkg: /data/data/net.andirc.burritoroot3/bin/Superuser.apk
Success
Restarting adbD as root...
Please run adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --install
[email protected]:~$ adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --install
BurritoRoot3 Installer 0.1 by TeamAndIRC
#########################################################################
Usage: BurritoRoot3.bin <parameter>
--root - Restart adbD as root, and install Superuser app
--install - Install su
#########################################################################
BurritoRoot3 kroot 0.1 - TeamAndIRC
Remounting /system...
Cleaning up, ignore any errors
rm failed for /system/xbin/su, No such file or directory
rm failed for /system/bin/su, No such file or directory
Installing su...
Remounting /system..
Root installed
Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cmp=net.andirc.burritoroot3/.FireFireFire }
Please check your Kindle's screen
[email protected]:~$

To install the CWR recovery by DoomLord after gaining root:

Download it, and push it to your Kindle



Code:


adb push <filename> /data/local/recovery.img<br />
adb shell dd if=/data/local/recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/mmci-omap-hs.1/by-name/recovery


----------



## jcase




----------



## movieaddict

once this is released!! i will be donating for sure!!!!ty so much........and making it easy for us noobs


----------



## DreamFX

confirmed working.....u are the shit!!!!!!! woooo hooooo!


----------



## tubby

This worked for me 100%!!! Might just want to remind the not so tech savy to put the SU files in their ADB directory.

Great Job!!!


----------



## AJdigitalFocus

Helped jcase test it out this morning before release and it worked great! Thanks!


----------



## wrightm

I must be dumb  I am stuck at the install root part. I have downloaded everything, and see and .apk file. I rund adb shell fine, but do not see a "root" app. (the part that starts with "install and run root", since the download is only an .apk how would I do this?


----------



## jcase

wrightm said:


> I must be dumb  I am stuck at the install root part. I have downloaded everything, and see and .apk file. I rund adb shell fine, but do not see a "root" app. (the part that starts with "install and run root", since the download is only an .apk how would I do this?


The app is called burritoroot.


----------



## wrightm

Understood it is buritoroot, but I do not see a download for that. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## jcase

kindleroot_Androidpolice.apk is burrito root


----------



## movieaddict

i keeep getting device not found??? how do i get kindle drivers??


----------



## wrightm

ok, figured out I needed File explorer, DUH! now when I run adb, I get this. "adb cannot run as root in production builds" Huh?


----------



## Hellcat6

Thanks for the hard work and service to the community!

Don't understand exactly where I am supposed to unzip the Superuser files to, somewhere on the PC?. Already have Superuser on the KF and was previously rooted. Does this mean I can skip the superuser step?

UPDATE: Never did figure out for sure where to put su but it was already on my KF from a previous root so didn't need that step.


----------



## jcase

Hellcat6 said:


> Thanks for the hard work and service to the community!
> 
> Don't understand exactly where I am supposed to unzip the Superuser files to, somewhere on the PC?. Already have Superuser on the KF and was previously rooted. Does this mean I can skip the superuser step?


You probably still have to push su


----------



## xdalaw

Should unrooting work via the "unroot" selection on the KF app alone? In other words, do I need to be connected and use ADB to unroot, too, once I've rooted via your method? I ask because when I select "unroot" via the app on my KF, it says it works, but after reboot, I'm still rooted.


----------



## kernelsandirs

Seems to work, however acts a bit strange Titanium backup asks for root, when I click allow it still fails to get root, made sure I had busybox also, but no matter what I do it fails :-(
so I thought maybe root did not work, but when I ran a screenshot app that needs root, it asks for root, I hit allow and it snaps screenshots fine, so not sure this is a full root method.

would running super oneclick after this method improve things? or make them worse?


----------



## kernelsandirs

if this is my only android device how can I purchase the donation app?


----------



## jcase

kernelsandirs said:


> Seems to work, however acts a bit strange Titanium backup asks for root, when I click allow it still fails to get root, made sure I had busybox also, but no matter what I do it fails :-(
> so I thought maybe root did not work, but when I ran a screenshot app that needs root, it asks for root, I hit allow and it snaps screenshots fine, so not sure this is a full root method.
> 
> would running super oneclick after this method improve things? or make them worse?


The root is full/complete however the su binary and superuser apps may not be appropriate for the Kindle Fire, I don't have one so I could not test. Replace them with the appropriate ones, those were from ICS on my Nexus S


----------



## jcase

xdalaw said:


> Should unrooting work via the "unroot" selection on the KF app alone? In other words, do I need to be connected and use ADB to unroot, too, once I've rooted via your method? I ask because when I select "unroot" via the app on my KF, it says it works, but after reboot, I'm still rooted.


Unroot disables the root functions preformed by the app itself, it does not remove su that you pushed to the phone yourself.


----------



## jcase

kernelsandirs said:


> if this is my only android device how can I purchase the donation app?


Donate to charity of your choice or rootzwiki.


----------



## wrightm

Still cannot get it to run, on two different computers. One computer when I run adb root, states error device not found, it is there, it is in windows. On the other comp, I get
adb cannot run as root in production builds.

Any ideas?


----------



## xdalaw

jcase said:


> Unroot disables the root functions preformed by the app itself, it does not remove su that you pushed to the phone yourself.


Thanks for the response.

I've uninstalled the SU app on the KF, and while a rootchecker app I have on my device says I'm not rooted, Amazon video won't work and I assume it's because Amazon still sees the KF as rooted.

Anything else you might suggest?

UPDATE: I'm not sure what I was doing wrong using the included "unroot" option, but for now, OTA Rootkeeper unroots enough for me to watch Amazon Videos. (Thanks, screwyluie on xda-developers. (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20620797&postcount=13))


----------



## wrightm

Any help for the "adb cannot run as root in production builds" issue? I tried a THIRD computer from scratch, and still get this.


----------



## tobstarrr

movieaddict said:


> i keeep getting device not found??? how do i get kindle drivers??


Had the same problem. Try Step3 -> manually installing the drivers
http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/11/how-to-root-jailbreak-kindle-fire-using-one-click-solution-superoneclick-also-enable-sideloading-apps/


----------



## yurdle

Edit: directions on installing the drivers can be found in one of the previous root methods threads


----------



## wrightm

All finally got mine working, coincidense who know, but I was stock out of the box on 6.0xxxx and after my third computer install, the 6.2.1 update got pushed, so I let it finish, then retried again and everything just WORKED this time. Maybe it was due to the earlier version who knows..... oh well. on the next adventure.


----------



## jethro1138

Ok, looks like fine work, but I have a problem.

My mom is trying to re-root her Kindle, but it looks like you need to install the BurritoRoot apk on the Kindle Fire. But you need some kind of file manager to do that... and Amazon won't let her use their app market. Apparently Market is only available to people with an American credit card with an American billing address.

She's already got adb working. Does anyone know if you can do an adb install on the apk BEFORE rooting? Or any other way to install it on the Fire? I'd really much prefer to use this method to one that requires flashing a recovery image.


----------



## jcase

xdalaw said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I've uninstalled the SU app on the KF, and while a rootchecker app I have on my device says I'm not rooted, Amazon video won't work and I assume it's because Amazon still sees the KF as rooted.
> 
> Anything else you might suggest?
> 
> UPDATE: I'm not sure what I was doing wrong using the included "unroot" option, but for now, OTA Rootkeeper unroots enough for me to watch Amazon Videos. (Thanks, screwyluie on xda-developers. (http://forum.xda-dev...97&postcount=13))


It only undoes the ADB Root that my app made.


----------



## jcase

wrightm said:


> Any help for the "adb cannot run as root in production builds" issue? I tried a THIRD computer from scratch, and still get this.


un app, click root first.


----------



## jcase

jethro1138 said:


> Ok, looks like fine work, but I have a problem.
> 
> My mom is trying to re-root her Kindle, but it looks like you need to install the BurritoRoot apk on the Kindle Fire. But you need some kind of file manager to do that... and Amazon won't let her use their app market. Apparently Market is only available to people with an American credit card with an American billing address.
> 
> She's already got adb working. Does anyone know if you can do an adb install on the apk BEFORE rooting? Or any other way to install it on the Fire? I'd really much prefer to use this method to one that requires flashing a recovery image.


adb isntall burritoroot.apk


----------



## qbar

Does this still require modifying the adb_usb.ini or or android_winusb.inf files? I haven't rooted yet and I want to make sure I have adb set up properly.


----------



## MSUSwifty

Where exactly do I unzip the superuser zip to?? On my kindle or computer and into which folder? I am really new to this and I think I have gone through a lot of steps to get this far. I am trying to push "su" and I get an error that says "No such file or directory". PLEASE help


----------



## jcase

MSUSwifty said:


> Where exactly do I unzip the superuser zip to?? On my kindle or computer and into which folder? I am really new to this and I think I have gone through a lot of steps to get this far. I am trying to push "su" and I get an error that says "No such file or directory".	PLEASE help


On your computer.


----------



## replicant

anyone find a compatible su, etc? this process was super easy, but superuser keeps crashing on me when i try to launch it; and any app that tries to gain root (root explorer for example) fails.. root explorer would launch but with no root privileges.


----------



## jcase

replicant said:


> anyone find a compatible su, etc? this process was super easy, but superuser keeps crashing on me when i try to launch it; and any app that tries to gain root (root explorer for example) fails.. root explorer would launch but with no root privileges.


OP updated with new su/superuser.


----------



## replicant

thanks jcase.


----------



## jethro1138

jcase said:


> adb isntall burritoroot.apk


Thanks! So you can adb install without rooting? That means you can pretty much install anything you have an apk for, without rooting. Which would be pretty cool.


----------



## jcase

jethro1138 said:


> Thanks! So you can adb install without rooting? That means you can pretty much install anything you have an apk for, without rooting. Which would be pretty cool.


99% of androids are like this


----------



## ghost_og

Thanks for the awesome work guys. I've been wanting to get my calendar working again.








I know that OTA Rootkeeper allows Amazon Prime to function again, but what steps would we take to unroot manually?

Can I just: 
1. Delete su from /system/xbin
2. Uninstall superuser.apk
3. Unroot through BurritoRoot.apk
4. Reboot
?


----------



## jethro1138

jcase said:


> 99% of androids are like this


*grins* See, I've not ever had an Android device that I didn't instantly root. So I've never tried!


----------



## unholy

there are no drivers in the superuser file I downloaded from you. Where are teh drivers?


----------



## keeconceptz

First off thank you for your hard work.I just got my kindle and am looking forward to a nice small ics tablet. Would you please point me in the best direction to get gaaps installed following your root method. And please expect a stocking stuffer once I am done with rooting. (On a side note if you type stuffer on your kindle it wants to change it to stiffer, made me laugh, thought id share)


----------



## jcase

unholy said:


> there are no drivers in the superuser file I downloaded from you. Where are teh drivers?


Sorry I am unfamiliar with any OS but linux, hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## jcase

keeconceptz said:


> First off thank you for your hard work.I just got my kindle and am looking forward to a nice small ics tablet. Would you please point me in the best direction to get gaaps installed following your root method. And please expect a stocking stuffer once I am done with rooting. (On a side note if you type stuffer on your kindle it wants to change it to stiffer, made me laugh, thought id share)


Sorry I wouldn't know


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Is removing root an issue?


----------



## movieaddict

ty


----------



## jcase

Piercing Heavens said:


> Is removing root an issue?


no, delete su, uninstall superuser, click unroot and unisntall burrito root.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Thank you for the info jcase.


----------



## scubasme




----------



## jcase

scubasme said:


> There is so much missing information in this post. does anyone know of a better source that has more steps. because this cleary has risen lots of questions and is missing information, such as kindle driver downloads, kindle adb download.


There is no missing information at all in my post.

This is not a how to setup android debug bridge post, its how to use my app. Docs on adb itself explain how to set it up.


----------



## poppo

Hi all. I managed to get everything working (great work BTW). But I did run into one issue. At least I think it was. On the first page, the one step says to run this command:

adb install com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk

That gave me an error that the file did not exist. I noticed that the file in the zip is named Superuser.apk, so ran this instead:

adb install Superuser.apk

That did not give me any errors and the rest of the root process went fine. So is there a discrepency in the command listed or I am missing something? Thanks.

<edit> I see the original directions have been updated to reflect the correct command.


----------



## yurdle

scubasme said:


> There is so much missing information in this post. does anyone know of a better source that has more steps. because this cleary has risen lots of questions and is missing information, such as kindle driver downloads, kindle adb download.


This post is set up just how it was meant to be. Honestly all you need to do is download the android sdk and let it populate its folders through an update. Then find one of the post explaining how to edit the sdk drivers to work for the kindle. you can follow steps 1 and 2 here to set up sdk and the drivers for windows.

Root isn't for everyone, and if you can't bother looking through other posts then maybe its not for you. (not trying to come off rude here, just wish people could do some research before saying someones work is flawed)

Thank you jcase(and everyone else involved) for this







kindle is rooted again with FFF and TWRP reinstalled.


----------



## cronek288

I'm amazed it only took about two days to come up with a new way to root after the last update. I'm not sure what I did wrong but am experiencing some a problem and can't figure out where it is. Everything I did seemed to work right. All sucess and no errors rebooted I have super user but no Root. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## scubasme

Sorry i was out of line in my comments. I sure you guys no what its like to be frustrated. i am new to android although i am familiar with cmd prompts.

The issue that i am having is that i cannot get my computer to recognize my kindle i have gone through step by step in the video to the T. and went even further by turning off syncing services and all virus software. What could be my issue?

I am running windows 64bit through vm-fusion

thanks in advance and once again sorry for my earlier posts i will delete


----------



## lex244

hi there!

I don't know what to do, i get this error:



> cannot stat 'su': No match file or directory


after the following command:


> adb push su /system/xbin/su


Everything is ok... dirivers are ok... but i have that 'su' stupid problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GTvert90

I know its a driver issue.. just need help walking through it...

I added the code to the .ini and .inf files. Then it let me install drivers.

ADB still won't recognize device.. I've restarted the computer. I've fun cmd from the tools folder. this is really irritating.


----------



## Hellcat6

lex244 said:


> hi there!
> 
> I don't know what to do, i get this error:
> 
> after the following command:
> 
> Everything is ok... dirivers are ok... but i have that 'su' stupid problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


lex, su is superuser. The zipped file you downloaded includes 2 files that are superuser and the burrittoroot apk. My KF already had superuser installed and may have skipped over these steps not sure. But one of the issues for noobs like me that I had to sort out was where should those 2 su files be unzipped to. So on my computer, I put them in the android sdk platform tools folder. Figured it made sense since that is where I go to start the ADB commands. Anyway, it worked and I think you need to be sure that both of those su files get placed there.


----------



## adam.s

OK, this root worked great for me yesterday, and definitely had root access after a few reboots of my Kindle. Unrelated to your app, I tried to install the Android Market and stuff and ended up changing my permissions on the system/app directory and now my Kindle is bricked. I did not put fastboot onto it first so I'm effed. I'm trying to unbrick following a post on XDA here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1356257 but I don't seem to have root access anymore through ADB. I type adb root and I get Permission Denied.

Is there anyway I can launch your app through ADB and try to reobtain root permissions?


----------



## elpcmaster

How do I access the Android Home Screen on all this completed?
Thanks.


----------



## jcase

poppo said:


> hi there!
> 
> I don't know what to do, i get this error:
> 
> after the following command:
> 
> Everything is ok... dirivers are ok... but i have that 'su' stupid problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Make sure su is in your current path and push su again, and set the permissions.


----------



## poppo

GTvert90 said:


> I know its a driver issue.. just need help walking through it...
> 
> I added the code to the .ini and .inf files. Then it let me install drivers.
> 
> ADB still won't recognize device.. I've restarted the computer. I've fun cmd from the tools folder. this is really irritating.


When you added the 0x1949 line to the driver .ini did you copy/paste or type it in manually? There can be a problem if you copy/paste.


----------



## GTvert90

poppo said:


> When you added the 0x1949 line to the driver .ini did you copy/paste or type it in manually? There can be a problem if you copy/paste.


 sweet.. I'll try it manually

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yurdle

GTvert90 said:


> sweet.. I'll try it manually
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well you can copy/paste it, just reread whats there and make sure its formatted correctly and everything copied how it was supposed to (like shown in the post)


----------



## GTvert90

yurdle said:


> Well you can copy/paste it, just reread whats there and make sure its formatted correctly and everything copied how it was supposed to (like shown in the post)


Maybe I had a space in there when I C/P it because I did it manually and it worked...

Now this isn't a rooting question.. but market is on but after I exit I don't see it in my apps.. I have to go through root explorer. /system/app install it again and hit open. rinse and repeat


----------



## ps32412

I just joined this Forum and hope to stay








I got a Kindle Fire today and never had any Android device before, so I guess I belong to the nob group lol but followed the instructions here and now my KF is rooted.
Now I'm wondering how I can install apps which I have downloaded to my Windows 7 Laptop 64-Bit. Any help or tip with Forum Link greatly appreciated







Otherwise I will find it just a matter of time lol
It seems there is a way to have some sort of dual boot by using a custom Firmware or so, I guess this is also something I would like to implement.

I have a question and hope I'm allowed to ask here, or let me know if I have to post somewhere else.
When I applied the rooting procedures I noticed that my Kindle Fire was shipped with 6.1 and this is what I have now.
My question, should I have updated first to 7.2.1 and then root the KF? If yes do I have to unroot 1st before an update and do I update over WiFi and Amazon or you guys use more a PC controlled Firmware Upgrade.
Again I have no clue but hope for some hints.
The reason why I would like to upgrade to 7.2.1 is that I was reading that this release is improved and supposed to be better for my KF. On the other hand I would like to have my Device as open as possible to be able to install apps without Amazon.
Another question, if I open an app on Android and I press the home button, is that app fully closed and released from the memory or does it remain in the cache and in order to close all apps I open during a session I need to perform something else?
Is there an app I can password protect an app to be open in case my 4YR old want play with the KF?

Edit1: I guess found a FileManager to install apps = *Root Explorer 2.17.2* Was reading that there is one for free called *Super Manager* but didn't find it so far.


----------



## GTvert90

there's a couple apps i believe its called seal to lock apps..

Also on my market issue... I'm just using another launcher now so its all good


----------



## bngkhoa

can u share me KindlefireADB? i download but don't get it so i can run adb command: adb root. i try many time but it's not Root. hjz


----------



## ps32412

bngkhoa said:


> can u share me KindlefireADB? i download but don't get it so i can run adb command: adb root. i try many time but it's not Root. hjz


I get mine from here (not my upload)
KindleADB.zip


Code:


<br />
[URL=http://www.multiupload]http://www.multiupload[/URL].com/DMSRB6Q1MX<br />


----------



## bngkhoa

ps32412 said:


> I get mine from here (not my upload)
> KindleADB.zip
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [URL=http://www.multiupload]http://www.multiupload[/URL].com/DMSRB6Q1MX<br />


Thanks so much ^^!


----------



## poppo

ps32412 said:


> When I applied the rooting procedures I noticed that my Kindle Fire was shipped with 6.1 and this is what I have now.
> My question, should I have updated first to 7.2.1 and then root the KF?


Actually it's 6.2.1 But unless you installed something to block the update, you will get it pushed, and will have to start all over (more or less).


----------



## jb0nez

I am currently running 6.2 rooted with SuperOneClick, and spent many hours setting up the various google frameworks/services and getting my launcher just how I like it, and I think I have my OTA blocked by Droidwall cause I'm still 6.2.

Can I install BurritoRoot on TOP of this, using the instructions in the first post, to preserve root for future updates, but NOT install TWRP or any other ROMs (including pre-rooted 6.2.1)?? I don't want to fuss with this more, but I do want to preserve the ability to adb in as root in the future...."Just In Case". The comments imply that once this is installed, Amazon won't be able to remove it, but could remove the exploit used in future updates, so I want to hook that access level now without changing much else. Is this possible?


----------



## jcase

Amazon can certainly remove it

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## jb0nez

Then I might as well just stay where I'm at...i *think* I've blocked the updates successfully between renaming the OTA file, moving otacerts.zip and droidwall; I've not been hit yet anyway.. Someone over at xda said Amazon updating the ROM remotely wouldn't remove the adb root ability BurritoRoot provides, but if that's not the case, I'll just stay locked down like I am and enjoy it.


----------



## jcase

jb0nez said:


> Then I might as well just stay where I'm at...i *think* I've blocked the updates successfully between renaming the OTA file, moving otacerts.zip and droidwall; I've not been hit yet anyway.. Someone over at xda said Amazon updating the ROM remotely wouldn't remove the adb root ability BurritoRoot provides, but if that's not the case, I'll just stay locked down like I am and enjoy it.


It only would if they replaced the adbd binary

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckado

I have successfully rooted but my market just displays a white screen and then it crashes, what can i do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## jb0nez

jcase said:


> It only would if they replaced the adbd binary
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Is that binary outside of /system? I think they re-write all of /system. Or maybe the poster was indicating it could be easily re-rooted next if Amazon didn't find a "few lines of code" he referred to..


----------



## jcase

Its in the ram disk

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Help! Ok, I had eveything in here working. While messing around, I screwed up my accounts.db file. I am now stuck in the boot loop. I have adb access, but lost root so I can't replace the file with a backup. Unless someone has an idea, I think I may be screwed.


----------



## jcase

poppo said:


> Help! Ok, I had eveything in here working. While messing around, I screwed up my accounts.db file. I am now stuck in the boot loop. I have adb access, but lost root so I can't replace the file with a backup. Unless someone has an idea, I think I may be screwed.


This needs to be posted in another thread, as this is one is for BurritoRoot

./blah

type adb root and see if it does anything.


----------



## ps32412

jb0nez said:


> I am currently running 6.2 rooted with SuperOneClick, and spent many hours setting up the various google frameworks/services and getting my launcher just how I like it, and I think I have my OTA blocked by Droidwall cause I'm still 6.2.
> 
> Can I install BurritoRoot on TOP of this, using the instructions in the first post, to preserve root for future updates, but NOT install TWRP or any other ROMs (including pre-rooted 6.2.1)?? I don't want to fuss with this more, but I do want to preserve the ability to adb in as root in the future...."Just In Case". The comments imply that once this is installed, Amazon won't be able to remove it, but could remove the exploit used in future updates, so I want to hook that access level now without changing much else. Is this possible?


Since yesterday my rooted KF FW 6.1 and celebrating Christmas with family, I might have received an OTA push update since this morning it shows 6.2.1 and I have to re root. I guess I did it right but the Android Market is freezing and I have to try to follow that procedure again too. Then I want thank you for the hinds you gave regarding OTA blocked by Droidwall which will give me a starting point for a search









*Edit1*: OK get Android Market up and running again used *MarketOpener.apk* instead of *com.gau.go.launcherex-1.apk* which was working on 6.1 but is freezing the system on 6.2.1
And installed Droidwall but would like to know how to configure it to stop OTA updates. Need to find some instructions









Made a new post regarding Kindle Fire OTA Updates and how to block it here;
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13215-kindle-fire-over-the-air-firmware-updates-blocking-is-amazon-ota-legal/
(Let me know if internal Foruml Links need to be coded too)


----------



## poppo

jcase said:


> This needs to be posted in another thread, as this is one is for BurritoRoot
> 
> ./blah
> 
> type adb root and see if it does anything.


I posted here because BurritoRoot is what I used, and I don't know if there is any way to get root back without running the BurritoRoot app first since I can't get past the boot loop. All 'traditional' ways to temp root (that I know of) don't work with 6.2.1 Hence I think I may be SOL.

I was hoping there might be some way to get the BurritoRoot process started using ADB so I can try to complete rerooting again.


----------



## jcase

poppo said:


> I posted here because BurritoRoot is what I used, and I don't know if there is any way to get root back without running the BurritoRoot app first since I can't get past the boot loop. All 'traditional' ways to temp root (that I know of) don't work with 6.2.1 Hence I think I may be SOL.
> 
> I was hoping there might be some way to get the BurritoRoot process started using ADB so I can try to complete rerooting again.


What does adb root do


----------



## idjk

Whenever I plug my kindle in, it is registered as an "unknown device". I try to follow the steps to install the driver, but windows says it already has the best driver installed or the driver is up to date. But under properties, there is no driver installed. The files in the .android folder are the preedited ones you can download. I went back and double checked them though just in case. I am not sure where to go next with this.


----------



## djkeller3

The video does not seem to follow the written instructions laid out by JCase. Besides doing many things in the video that don't appear in the written instructions, I don't see a link to the android.zip that is referred to in the video. Am I making this harder than I need to?


----------



## sunn0

So, I've got the Kindle showing up as an android phone in the device manager, and burritoroot doing its thing, but adb still isn't picking it up. What am I missing?

fixed: uninstalled the kindle in device manager, windows automagically reinstalled your driver and it works now.

(also y'all are awesome. happy festivus)


----------



## jcase

djkeller3 said:


> The video does not seem to follow the written instructions laid out by JCase. Besides doing many things in the video that don't appear in the written instructions, I don't see a link to the android.zip that is referred to in the video. Am I making this harder than I need to?


Video includes setting up adb in windows, which I am not familiar with. the android.zip is in the video description on youtube.


----------



## djkeller3

jcase said:


> Video includes setting up adb in windows, which I am not familiar with. the android.zip is in the video description on youtube.


Stupid me... I found it. Starting to make sense now. THANK YOU JCASE!!


----------



## NightGriffin

Hello all.

I received the Kindle Fire for Christmas today, and it updated to 6.2.1 when I started the thing up. I followed the video linked in the OP, and everything worked out fine until I got to Root Checker. It is telling me that my device is not rooted. I didn't run into any errors when installing anything, and the Kindle even shows Super User as being installed on the home screen. But for some reason Root Checker isn't given the option to allow Super User permissions, and that then leads to Root Checker stating that the device is not rooted. I don't know if I missed a step, or misinterpreted something. Should I try to unistall everything and start from scratch? Or is there something I am missing?

Thanks in advance, and Merry Christmas all!

- NG


----------



## chuckado

Does anyone know why my market app is crashing with a white screen right after i rooted my fire?


----------



## ps32412

chuckado said:


> Does anyone know why my market app is crashing with a white screen right after i rooted my fire?


Did you copy or move it to \sytem\apps and set same permissions as all other apps in that folder?
Did you install first the framework in same location with same perdition?
Did you install MarketOpener.apk
Hope this gives you some trouble shouting help


----------



## karolyszanto

Hello,
I have successfully rooted my 6.2.1 device with the new instructions. While installing the Android market I was abusing of my root privileges and I've successfully "burned" my device. That is, the Kindle won't start up anymore (it stays forever in the initial phase showing the kindleFire logo).

I don't know where else to turn for help so I'm writing about this here. If anyone has hints of how I could recover my kindle from the "void", please contact me! If not, the device will be unusable :|

Cheers









P.S.: An extract from the system log where the system boot fails:

*W/dalvikvm( 1439): threadid=18: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x40015560)*
*E/ActivityThread( 1439): Failed to find provider info for settings*
*I/Process ( 1439): Sending signal. PID: 1439 SIG: 9*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): *** FATAL EXCEPTION IN SYSTEM PROCESS: PowerManagerService*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): java.lang.NullPointerException*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at android.content.ContentQueryMap.<init>(ContentQueryMap.java:65)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at com.android.server.PowerManagerService.initInThread(PowerManagerService.java:622)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at com.android.server.PowerManagerService$2.onLooperPrepared(PowerManagerService.java:547)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:59)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): Error reporting crash*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): java.lang.NullPointerException*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at android.os.DropBoxManager.isTagEnabled(DropBoxManager.java:288)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.addErrorToDropBox(ActivityManagerService.java:6834)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.handleApplicationCrash(ActivityManagerService.java:6548)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$UncaughtHandler.uncaughtException(RuntimeInit.java:76)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at java.lang.ThreadGroup.uncaughtException(ThreadGroup.java:854)*
*E/AndroidRuntime( 1439): at java.lang.ThreadGroup.uncaughtException(ThreadGroup.java:851)*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'usagestats' died*
*D/BootAnimation( 1450): SurfaceFlinger died, exiting...*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'telephony.registry' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'SurfaceFlinger' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'sensorservice' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'batteryinfo' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'entropy' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'power' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'content' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'battery' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'hardware' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'vibrator' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'permission' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'cpuinfo' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'meminfo' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'activity' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'package' died*
*I/ServiceManager( 1298): service 'account' died*
*E/installd( 1305): eof*
*E/installd( 1305): failed to read size*
*I/installd( 1305): closing connection*
*I/Zygote ( 1428): Exit zygote because system server (1439) has terminated*


----------



## djkeller3

I mean this in the most constructive way possible. My comments are not an invitation to flame, but I know some of you will and that's okay. It's a free country.

First, I want to sincerely thank JCase for making such a great breakthrough with gaining root on this device so quickly. JCase, you are a hero to many Android enthusiasts, including me. We owe you a huge debt of gratitude (and donations!).

Like many who root their devices, I do not work in IT for a living. I don't write code, I don't develop apps and I don't create ROMs. However, I do buy lots of Android devices and I've rooted all of them, including 2 T-Bolts which I rooted the long and dirty way with ADB, so I do have some knowledge of working with ADB, not everyday, not every month, but whenever I need to root my next device or someone else's.

In other words, I'm an Android enthusiast, hobbiest, lay-person. Someone who can follow detailed instructions, but since I don't work with ADB regularly, I often cannot fill in the gaps intuitively when directions are left somewhat vague or incomplete to the typical lay-person (but not to developers or *techies* if you will).

I love my Kindle Fire, but stock is almost completely useless to me. I want to root and slap CM7 on it to tide me over until CM9 drops. But I for one (and I know there are many others who) will have to wait until someone puts out more specific instructions - BurritoRoot is fine I'm sure - but there needs to be a more complete *from start to finish* tutorial for responsible novices like me.

Again... a HUGE THANKS to JCase for making this possible.


----------



## cappa

Hey guys,

First I would like to thank OP for his efforts with rooting. Secondly, I'd like to apologize before hand if this has been covered. I am somewhat of a newbie to this rooting thing(I am well aware of the risks lol) and I am stuck at one part of the rooting process which is bothering the crap out of me.



> Next connect your Kindle Fire to your PC's USB port. Navigate to Device Manager (Windows) and under "Other Devices" find your Kindle Fire. Choose the *android_winusb.inf* file.


For whatever reason, under Device Manager my Kindle Fire now does not appear. It *previously* did show under "Other Devices" but there was no option to choose the android_winusb.inf file. I have gone and retraced all my previous steps and still to no avail and now I'm not quite sure what I did that the Kindle Fire does not appear period even after being unplugged and re-plugged. Any help would be greatly appreciated and again I apologize before hand if this was answered for someone else I did a search and nothing showed up.


----------



## jcase

I agree, since you have followed NY thunderbolt method, which was way harder then this, I nominate you.

Lmk when your done trololok

On serious note, with a lack of windows knowledge and not having a fire I really cant do more at this time.



djkeller3 said:


> I mean this in the most constructive way possible. My comments are not an invitation to flame, but I know some of you will and that's okay. It's a free country.
> 
> First, I want to sincerely thank JCase for making such a great breakthrough with gaining root on this device so quickly. JCase, you are a hero to many Android enthusiasts, including me. We owe you a huge debt of gratitude (and donations!).
> 
> Like many who root their devices, I do not work in IT for a living. I don't write code, I don't develop apps and I don't create ROMs. However, I do buy lots of Android devices and I've rooted all of them, including 2 T-Bolts which I rooted the long and dirty way with ADB, so I do have some knowledge of working with ADB, not everyday, not every month, but whenever I need to root my next device or someone else's.
> 
> In other words, I'm an Android enthusiast, hobbiest, lay-person. Someone who can follow detailed instructions, but since I don't work with ADB regularly, I often cannot fill in the gaps intuitively when directions are left somewhat vague or incomplete to the typical lay-person (but not to developers or *techies* if you will).
> 
> I love my Kindle Fire, but stock is almost completely useless to me. I want to root and slap CM7 on it to tide me over until CM9 drops. But I for one (and I know there are many others who) will have to wait until someone puts out more specific instructions - BurritoRoot is fine I'm sure - but there needs to be a more complete *from start to finish* tutorial for responsible novices like me.
> 
> Again... a HUGE THANKS to JCase for making this possible.


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## WheatThins

I have followed several instructions, mainly linked from here http://www.pcworld.c...indle_fire.html over the past several hours. I got all the way through, having installed all the required developer's kits and Java programs on my computer (Vista 64-bit), I added the 0X1949, with a capitalized X that I typed myself, I have installed the new driver which I manually updated with the string
;Kindle Fire
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&MI_01
both under [Google.NTx86] and [GoogleNTamd64], and then I got stuck. I have been trying actively for hours to get around this.
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037
* daemon started successfully *
List of devices attached

The problem is it never recognizes the device. I believe the issue has something to do with NET 2.0 framework not being available on 64bit, or not being able to enable usb debugging. I have also tried rebooting and various modes as well as killing and starting the server various times. I installed Burritoroot and superuser, and after clicking root, it told me to use adb root (Of course, after typing *cd* *C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools*) but it throws me the message error: device not found. I get the same error in SuperOneClickv2.3 as well. I am on the newest version (6.2.1 at the time of writing this.)

I have read this entire thread, and nothing in it has gotten me further so far.


----------



## poppo

jcase said:


> What does adb root do


Gives the 'root not available in production...blah...blah..'

I'm pretty sure this is hosed until another root method is found (if ever). I can not even get it in fast boot or any other mode. After running the latest version of 'kindle fire utility' that supports 2.6.1. I can't get temporary root with that either. It appears it tries to use burritoroot, but fails because it seems that the system is not 'running' enough to the point of being able executing it. It throws up errors like 'is the system running'.

I am still very new at this root stuff, but I am an IT guy, so I'm not totally clueless to what is going on.

In any case, people might need to be a little extra careful with this root method. I see someone else has posted a similar issue since I posted mine.


----------



## jcase

You get "not available in production" because you didn't follow directions.

As far as being careful, are you joking? This is the safest root ever. Its not even a hack or exploit, but uses official means that just restarts adb as root. Its pretty damn near impossible for BurritoRoot to do damage.

Give me a break.

As far as running other utilities or you trying to install twrp/recovery, that has nothing to do with BurritoRoot, its code I didn't write, and that I am not familiar with. Each case of a problem that has pop'd up has been with people doing 'extra' things after BurritoRoot.



poppo said:


> Gives the 'root not available in production...blah...blah..'
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is hosed until another root method is found (if ever). I can not even get it in fast boot or any other mode. After running the latest version of 'kindle fire utility' that supports 2.6.1. I can't get temporary root with that either. It appears it tries to use burritoroot, but fails because it seems that the system is not 'running' enough to the point of being able executing it. It throws up errors like 'is the system running'.
> 
> I am still very new at this root stuff, but I am an IT guy, so I'm not totally clueless to what is going on.
> 
> In any case, people might need to be a little extra careful with this root method. I see someone else has posted a similar issue since I posted mine.


----------



## chuckado

ps32412 said:


> Did you copy or move it to \sytem\apps and set same permissions as all other apps in that folder?
> Did you install first the framework in same location with same perdition?
> Did you install MarketOpener.apk
> Hope this gives you some trouble shouting help


Where would i be able to get the downloads for the .apks and instructions on where to do this?

Thanks


----------



## c1raldo

As a Deaf person, I was wondering if you could add captions to the video? Thanks


----------



## poppo

jcase said:


> You get "not available in production" because you didn't follow directions.
> 
> As far as being careful, are you joking? This is the safest root ever.
> 
> As far as running other utilities or you trying to install twrp/recovery, that has nothing to do with BurritoRoot,


I'm sorry, but did you even read my initial post? I had it working fine. I made a mistake later messing with something else (accounts.db) and got it stuck in the boot loop. This root apears to require more than just adb access to get it working. If the Fire won't boot, you have lost root (even if you had it before).

I never said this method was not easy. It is. However, I will disagree that it is 'safest' if it needs burritoroot to actually be running before completing the process. If you can't get that running, then you are stuck. At least if all you have done is the basic root.

If you look at v.7 of the 'kindle fire utility' which is just a script to make things a little easier, it uses burittoroot as part of it's process to get temprorary or permanent root. But as noted, if the unit is stuck in the boot loop, it can't get root because it can't start burritoroot. If you are so sure it is 'safe' then screw up your acccounts.db file and let us all know how to unbrick it (on 6.2.1). What worked on previious versions for unbricking does not apear to work now (on a unit that has no other safeguards in place) .

I realize it was totally my fault for getting it stuck in the boot loop which had nothing to do with the root process. My only point is it does not apear to be as easy to unbrick it (if possible at all) on this version. I tried every method I could find, and none of them worked.

As far as doing 'extra things', isn't that the whole point of doing the root? Of course one always needs to be careful with what they do, But if 2.6.1 is harder or imposible to unbrick, then I stand by my statement that people might need to be a little more careful with this version.

But whatever. I can see this is another one of those forums where people can't have an opinion without getting flamed.


----------



## PorathJ

I previously rooted my Kindle Fire. After the 6.2.1 update I have attempted to re-root my device. Following all instructions everything appears to have worked correctly. However, when I use Root Check it states my device is not rooted. From my previous root I had downloaded ota rootkeeper. When I click on this icon it indicates that my device is rooted. Prior to checking root keeper and while checking with Root Check I receive the following:
_*The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.*_

I am fairly new to rooting devices. Do I need to remove the previous su? If so, what is the process to do this.

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## poppo

karolyszanto said:


> I have successfully rooted my 6.2.1 device with the new instructions. While installing the Android market I was abusing of my root privileges and I've successfully "burned" my device. That is, the Kindle won't start up anymore (it stays forever in the initial phase showing the kindleFire logo).


Should you find a way to get it unbricked, please post the solution. As I noted above, I got my stuck there too, and none of the previous unbrick methods seem to work with 6.2.1.

For anyone interested in how I bricked mine, this is what I did. I wanted to create a new android market account. I read that you could just delete the accounts.db file (if you did not want to do a factory reset), but that did not sound like a good idea since it also had my kindle account info. So I first made a copy of it to my sdcard directory as a backup. Next I copied it to my PC where I used a sqlite program to remove the market account record. I then copied the file back to it's original location. I rebooted the Fire and that is when it was stuck in the boot loop. ADB still worked, but root was gone. Thus I was not able to retrieve the backup copy, and even if I could, I no longer had permissions to replace the original. As I noted previously, all unbrick methods for 6.2 and below failed as none could get root back or get it out of normal boot mode.


----------



## kantonburg

First I want to thank jcase and everyone involved in this project.

This is the 2nd device I'm attempting to root ( I need to get a micro-usb cable) and the first was a Velocity Cruz tablet.

My question is with the kindle fire. Once you install the android market anything after that isn't stored on the cloud correct? I know I can get Dropbox (2GB), but is it a concern that the limited space of the Fire that apps are going to be stored locally with the market with no way to expand memory? Or is app space not a concern and other media still being stored on the cloud?


----------



## Photojen

PorathJ said:


> I previously rooted my Kindle Fire. After the 6.2.1 update I have attempted to re-root my device. Following all instructions everything appears to have worked correctly. However, when I use Root Check it states my device is not rooted. From my previous root I had downloaded ota rootkeeper. When I click on this icon it indicates that my device is rooted. Prior to checking root keeper and while checking with Root Check I receive the following:
> _*The application Superuser (process com.noshufou.android.su) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.*_
> 
> I am fairly new to rooting devices. Do I need to remove the previous su? If so, what is the process to do this.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance.


This is exactly my problem as well. I have now tried the re-rooting process multiple times, and am also getting an INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS message in my cmd prompt for the last step. Everything else seems to have worked. But, obviously, no Superuser joy.

I am reasonably naive about rooting, but have successfully rooted my HTC Hero and CM7-ed it, and obviously I did manage to root my KF prior to the Amazon OTA update. So... go gently! Thanks!


----------



## jcase

Have fun then, you obvious don't understand how it works. It gains root without modifying the system or causing instability, it certainly is the safest.

Point of root is to gain root access, as far as anything YOU do AFTER, thats your fault, don't blame anyone else or the method it was obtained. You obviously didn't read the disclaimer.



poppo said:


> I'm sorry, but did you even read my initial post? I had it working fine. I made a mistake later messing with something else (accounts.db) and got it stuck in the boot loop. This root apears to require more than just adb access to get it working. If the Fire won't boot, you have lost root (even if you had it before).
> 
> I never said this method was not easy. It is. However, I will disagree that it is 'safest' if it needs burritoroot to actually be running before completing the process. If you can't get that running, then you are stuck. At least if all you have done is the basic root.
> 
> If you look at v.7 of the 'kindle fire utility' which is just a script to make things a little easier, it uses burittoroot as part of it's process to get temprorary or permanent root. But as noted, if the unit is stuck in the boot loop, it can't get root because it can't start burritoroot. If you are so sure it is 'safe' then screw up your acccounts.db file and let us all know how to unbrick it (on 6.2.1). What worked on previious versions for unbricking does not apear to work now (on a unit that has no other safeguards in place) .
> 
> I realize it was totally my fault for getting it stuck in the boot loop which had nothing to do with the root process. My only point is it does not apear to be as easy to unbrick it (if possible at all) on this version. I tried every method I could find, and none of them worked.
> 
> As far as doing 'extra things', isn't that the whole point of doing the root? Of course one always needs to be careful with what they do, But if 2.6.1 is harder or imposible to unbrick, then I stand by my statement that people might need to be a little more careful with this version.
> 
> But whatever. I can see this is another one of those forums where people can't have an opinion without getting flamed.


----------



## jcase

Photojen said:


> This is exactly my problem as well. I have now tried the re-rooting process multiple times, and am also getting an INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS message in my cmd prompt for the last step. Everything else seems to have worked. But, obviously, no Superuser joy.
> 
> I am reasonably naive about rooting, but have successfully rooted my HTC Hero and CM7-ed it, and obviously I did manage to root my KF prior to the Amazon OTA update. So... go gently! Thanks!


That just means you already had superuser apk installed


----------



## jcase

Very welcome, as far as the storage I don't know how it is done at all on the fire.



kantonburg said:


> First I want to thank jcase and everyone involved in this project.
> 
> This is the 2nd device I'm attempting to root ( I need to get a micro-usb cable) and the first was a Velocity Cruz tablet.
> 
> My question is with the kindle fire. Once you install the android market anything after that isn't stored on the cloud correct? I know I can get Dropbox (2GB), but is it a concern that the limited space of the Fire that apps are going to be stored locally with the market with no way to expand memory? Or is app space not a concern and other media still being stored on the cloud?


----------



## Photojen

jcase said:


> That just means you already had superuser apk installed


Right, but when I open Root Explorer or anything else that would require the device being rooted, it doesn't seem to be because immediately Root Explorer says that the Superuser process closed?

Thank you, btw, for your prompt response and your work on this stuff. Very much appreciated.


----------



## djkeller3

jcase said:


> I agree, since you have followed NY thunderbolt method, which was way harder then this, I nominate you.
> 
> Lmk when your done trololok
> 
> On serious note, with a lack of windows knowledge and not having a fire I really cant do more at this time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Well... I see your point, but although the process for rooting the Thunderbolt was very long and tedious, your directions were very specific and precise. As long as one could get ADB loaded, working and their TB acknowledged by ADB, there was little one could do to get lost in the process. Not to say a question or two wouldn't pop up here and there, but really, it wasn't as bad as it looked. Thanks be to you!


----------



## jcase

djkeller3 said:


> Well... I see your point, but although the process for rooting the Thunderbolt was very long and tedious, your directions were very specific and precise. As long as one could get ADB loaded, working and their TB acknowledged by ADB, there was little one could do to get lost in the process. Not to say a question or two wouldn't pop up here and there, but really, it wasn't as bad as it looked. Thanks be to you!


Aw but see, I had someone else take my thunderbolt instructions and edit them, making them very specific and precise!

Seriously, if you want to re-write my directions, I would appreciate it. Its not a skill I have.


----------



## ennojunk

Thanks to jcase for making all this possible. That said, I am fully aware that jcase is not responsible for the Windows part of this process. I did everything following the video step by step. Problem: after installing the device drivers the device is listed in device manager as shown in the video, but when I get into the command prompt and run "adb devices", it can't find the Kindle and reports no devices. Yes I made sure the kindle was connected at that point (actually tried it both ways), and yes I rebooted twice and reinstalled the drivers once after uninstalling and deleting them. No joy. The Kindle updated its firmware yesterday so I assume I am running 6.2.1 (what it says is system version 6.2_user_3003020). The computer runs Windows 7 Professional SP1 with all recent updates.

Everything else worked, the BurritoRoot app is on the Kindle, but I can't perform the adb commands in the instructions because adb can't see the kindle. Any help appreciated.

Once this works I would be happy to donate. Presumably donating to RootzWiki where it says are you tired of the ads had that effect.

Finally, my only problem with the directions was that some of the necessary links are only visible if you go to the video in Youtube rather than through some of the other links, and don't forget to click on the "more" under the video.

Thanks for any advice.

Enno


----------



## krruser

When I issue the command:

adb push su /system/xbin/su

I get the following result:

1389 KB/s (0 bytes in 2228.000s)

And in the video, the result is:

1177 KB/s (22364 bytes in 0.018s)

My device shows up in adb devices and everything works up to this point. I am running version 6.2.1 on my Kindle Fire which I received yesterday for Christmas but it was purchased on or about 12/10/11.

I have tried using the file su from superuser.zip and from superuser-2.zip and neither one seems to work.

Any ideas?

Thank you, jcase!

P.S. My Kindle system version is 6.2.1_user_3103920

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

12/27/11

I got it rooted by just completing the rest of the commands. Apparently, it doesn't matter if it shows 0 bytes in the su push. I found the file su in the system/xbin folder.

All is right with the world again. ;-)


----------



## poppo

jcase said:


> Have fun then, you obvious don't understand how it works. It gains root without modifying the system or causing instability, it certainly is the safest.
> 
> Point of root is to gain root access, as far as anything YOU do AFTER, thats your fault, don't blame anyone else or the method it was obtained. You obviously didn't read the disclaimer.


As I already clearly stated, whatever happened was MY fault. And I never said this PROCESS of rooting was not the safest (and even perhaps the easiest). The issue (which people seem to be ignoring) is that if something does go wrong afterward, it may not be as easy to unbrick as it was prior to 2.6.1. On prior versions as long as you still had ADB, you stood a good chance of fixing things. That no longer seems to be the case. If putting out an extra word of caution is frowned upon, so be it.


----------



## jcase

poppo said:


> As I already clearly stated, whatever happened was MY fault. And I never said this PROCESS of rooting was not the safest (and even perhaps the easiest). The issue (which people seem to be ignoring) is that if something does go wrong afterward, it may not be as easy to unbrick as it was prior to 2.6.1. On prior versions as long as you still had ADB, you stood a good chance of fixing things. That no longer seems to be the case. If putting out an extra word of caution is frowned upon, so be it.


None of that has anything to do with gaining root, but I did take time out of my day to address your concern and I am posting a tool to attempt to prevent this in the future.

But it still requires the user to do something additional, and not mess it up. Installing an unsecured boot would work as well, and was available for you before you rooted.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13376-burritoreboot-utility-softbrick-protection/


----------



## zeevgoshen

Hello all,

I just followed the process from the OP but with old Superuser.apk and got the FC's.

I then tried to copy the newer superuser.apk with the longer name and just installed it, it asked if to replace the older application, i said yes and installation completed but fc's remain.

Should i repeat the whole process with the newer apk ?

Thank you brave men and women !


----------



## dave17

OK so I ran into a bit of a logjam as I always do with things like this. I followed the video and got to the installing driver part. Everything went fine and it showed up as the android phone just like the video in the device manager; however here is where I hit the snag. I ran the command prompt and went to the kindleadb directory and typed adb devices and my kindle was not in the list of attached devices. So as the video suggested I restarted my computer. That didnt work so I tried to reinstall the drivers and here is where the headache began:


















there is my command prompt. At this point I have no idea how to go about fixing this. Some hep would be greatly appreciated.
----------------edit-------------
I successfully reinstalled the driver and still no devices appear in the cmd. Oh forgot to say I am running windows 7


----------



## ennojunk

Looks like Dave17 and I (ennojunk - see a couple of posts up) have the same problem. We seem to have been trying this within a couple of days of each other. I hope Amazon didn't make further updates that make this harder. Any ways to troubleshoot this step appreciated.


----------



## Hellcat6

Photojen said:


> Right, but when I open Root Explorer or anything else that would require the device being rooted, it doesn't seem to be because immediately Root Explorer says that the Superuser process closed?
> 
> Thank you, btw, for your prompt response and your work on this stuff. Very much appreciated.


Sounds like my first experience. This may not help at all but........when I would type the commands in as per the written insturctions, they would do something (never really understood exactly what I should be seeing) and I would enter the next command. The last command would just attempt to load su which I also already had loaded. So it would all stop and I would think I was done but, NO root! Turns our I was not inputting the commands correctly and they would not do what they were supposed to do. You might want to retry and carefully look at each one. In my case I was not putting a space before the "/system" part of the commands because I thought it looked like there wasn't supposed to be a space there. Well turns out there is, did it again and bam, worked like a charm!


----------



## poppo

dave17 said:


> OK so I ran into a bit of a logjam as I always do with things like this. I followed the video and got to the installing driver part. Everything went fine and it showed up as the android phone just like the video in the device manager; however here is where I hit the snag. I ran the command prompt and went to the kindleadb directory and typed adb devices and my kindle was not in the list of attached devices.
> 
> At this point I have no idea how to go about fixing this. Some hep would be greatly appreciated.


A common problem is when people copy/paste the 0x1949 line to the driver .ini. Sometimes it adds a weird special character or something and then it won't work. Try manually typing it and reinstall the driver (see post #61).

Might also have to set adb to run in xp compatabily mode too. Not sure about that, just recall seeing it mentioned somewhere. .


----------



## dave17

Adding the line 0x1949 manually did not fix my issue unfortunately.


----------



## ennojunk

dave17 said:


> Adding the line 0x1949 manually did not fix my issue unfortunately.


This was a little confusing to me. Adding this was not done in the video, but my adb_usb.ini as downloaded and unzipped consists SOLELY of 0x1949, nothing else. What else if anything should be in there? I never opened it until seeing Dave's post.


----------



## chuckado

I was able to get the market to open using open market as suggested. All of my downloads now sit at starting download and do not do anything. I have tried clearing cache and storage on the google framework, market and open market apps. Any other suggestions?


----------



## poppo

ennojunk said:


> This was a little confusing to me. Adding this was not done in the video, but my adb_usb.ini as downloaded and unzipped consists SOLELY of 0x1949, nothing else. What else if anything should be in there? I never opened it until seeing Dave's post.


The first 3 lines are just comments, and I would guess are not needed (although I have left mine alone)
.
# ANDROID 3RD PARTY USB VENDOR ID LIST -- DO NOT EDIT.
# USE 'android update adb' TO GENERATE.
# 1 USB VENDOR ID PER LINE.
0x1949

However, there are some special formatting characters in there because if you open it with notepad, it does not look like it does above.


----------



## Pale1

xdalaw said:


> UPDATE: I'm not sure what I was doing wrong using the included "unroot" option, but for now, OTA Rootkeeper unroots enough for me to watch Amazon Videos. (Thanks, screwyluie on xda-developers. (http://forum.xda-dev...97&postcount=13))


I got the OTA Rootkeeper app installed, but it only offers me the option to "protect root", not undo root, and it doe snot hide root enough for me to actually be able to use Prime Streaming. I have NOT removed the Superuser app, su, nor have I attempted to change any permissions or ownership beyond what was done to actually root the Fire. Do you (or does anyone) know exactly what needs to be removed to get streaming working again?


----------



## Pale1

Pale1 said:


> I got the OTA Rootkeeper app installed, but it only offers me the option to "protect root", not undo root, and it doe snot hide root enough for me to actually be able to use Prime Streaming. I have NOT removed the Superuser app, su, nor have I attempted to change any permissions or ownership beyond what was done to actually root the Fire. Do you (or does anyone) know exactly what needs to be removed to get streaming working again?


Apparently I lie - RootCheck.apk application tells me I do NOT have root. Amazon thinks I do, however, because they will not allow me to play video. I have totally removed and re-installed BurritoRoot according to the directions, still no luck. I simply do not get root. Any ideas on settings I should check, etc?


----------



## agaddis

Have you made sure to remove the previous superuser.apk, market.apk, ?..I was having trouble getting root back and after going back and deleting those .apk's then using burritoroot, then reattaching the KF to the computer and running those five lines of cmd again I gained root back. Then installed Google frameworks, moved the market apk (change permissions), and then installed market opener .apk


----------



## adventuresoflinx

I had root for a bit over 24 hours and when I tried to modify a few things it tells me I cant - run root check and I am no longer root... could they have pushed a fix this quickly? My firmware seems to be the same rev... any other people experiencing an issue?


----------



## djkeller3

JCase - you're a GENIUS,,, DUDE!!!! I thought I'd never get through setting Windows up right... but took my time using my Windows machine (not my Mac this time for once) and get it all set. Once it came time to do the actual rooting, it was a cake walk.

The only thing I would change in your OP is the ADB line for installing the Superuser apk. It should read, "adb install com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk", NOT "adb install superuser.apk". I think when the new superuser was linked to the op, the ADB command was not updated to match the new su file name. No biggie, but it might confuse some who are not successful with installing the new superuser. You might also link people to this here: http://reviewhorizon.com/2011/11/how-to-root-jailbreak-kindle-fire-using-one-click-solution-superoneclick-also-enable-sideloading-apps/ The did a great job nominating themselves for explaining very clearly and precisely what to do to set up Windows and the whole process... LMAO!

Man, thank you for your fine efforts, and I will be getting a donation to you by the end of this weekend!


----------



## Pale1

agaddis said:


> Have you made sure to remove the previous superuser.apk, market.apk, ?..I was having trouble getting root back and after going back and deleting those .apk's then using burritoroot, then reattaching the KF to the computer and running those five lines of cmd again I gained root back. Then installed Google frameworks, moved the market apk (change permissions), and then installed market opener .apk


CONCLUSION : If you want to read everything below, go right ahead, but the upshot was I needed to remove the su directory from under /system/xbin then re-run the install with either the original su files or the newer updated ones to get proper root access.
Many thanks to jcase, donation made









Yes, I've removed and re-run the whole process - three times, twice from OSx, once from Windows. I have the andriod market and the market opener installed and working, but I cannot get root with Burritio root according to root check, and also according to the OTA Rootkeeper. Since OTA Rootkeeper doesn't have root access, it can't hide the fact that I have root from Amazon - so at this point, I have no Prime streaming Video, and I have no root. Kind of the worst of both worlds







I'll be going through and removing everything and trying again from scratch today. Fingers crossed. Any additional suggestions I'll be happy to follow.

UPDATE - The link to multiupload in the original post ( http://www.multiupload.com/ONH28CB1GU ) that is supposed to link to superuser-2.zip isn't always sending the updated file. Perhaps I missed something, but yesterday, just once, I was able to get it to give me superuser-2.zip, which does contain Superuser.apk. Today, from two different machines, I am being given superuser.zip from that link, which appears to contain the original com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk. I will try both to see if either allows me root access.

UPDATE 2 - Well, that's a result! I went back to the original files, and was able to get everything to work.
I uninstalled Superuser.apk, then uninstalled Burritoroot. I downloaded and installed Burrito root from the original link, copied it to my device, installed it, ran it, told it to give me root. I then tapped the notifications area, tapped USB is Connected, and my Kindle hooked up to my Mac through the USB cable.
I copied the superuser folder to my adb folder on the mac, started a terminal session, changed to the superuser folder (adb executables are in my path on the Mac), and then did this:
adb kill-server
(Tap Disconnect on Kindle, then reconnect via method above)
adb root
adb devices (this shows me whether the Kindle is connected to the computer or not)
adb remount
adb shell
At the shell, I removed the su directory and rebooted the Kindle like so:
# cd /system/xbin
#rmdir su
# reboot
Once the su directory was gone and the kindle rebooted, Amazon Prime video streaming worked again. I ran Burrito root again to re-root the device, then connected via USB and from the terminal session where the original su/com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk files were located:
adb kill-server (Tap Disconnect on Kindle, then reconnect via method above)
adb root
adb remount
adb push su /system/xbin/su
adb shell chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
adb install com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk
adb reboot

Once rebooted, I ran the superuser app, exited out, ran root check, and tested root. I was asked to approve super user which i did, and root checker said I had root. OTA rootkeeper also worked, I was able to run the temorary unroot and access prime videos.
I am now going to remove it all and try again, this time with the updated su/Superuser.apk. This should tell me whether or not my problem was not removing the su directory when I re-installed the LAST three times









UPDATE 3 - Success with new su/Superuser.apk versiuon as well! I re-enabled root through OTA rootkeper before beginning, then uninstalled the superuser app, ran burritto root, and hooked up via usb, adb kill-server, adb root, adb remount, adb shell, but the su directory was already gone. I re-installed using the newer su/Superuser.apk files the same way I installed above, and everything works as it is supposed to. in OTA rootkeeper, I told it to remove the exisitng su backup and backup the newer su. This is how I'll run.


----------



## splodge88

Hi there

Thanks for the simple root method.

A couple of questions though.

1. How can i confirm that my fire is rooted?

2. Is there a guide for installing the google android market please? (I have installed it but it always closes unexpectedly)

Thanks again


----------



## Pale1

splodge88 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the simple root method.
> 
> A couple of questions though.
> 
> 1. How can i confirm that my fire is rooted?
> 
> 2. Is there a guide for installing the google android market please? (I have installed it but it always closes unexpectedly)
> 
> Thanks again


These are the resources I used to install the market.
This tells you how to get the files you need to install - ignore the references to superoneclick, root using Burritoroot.




You do NOT need the GO interface they tell you to get at about the 7 minute mark in the video - instead, follow the links below that allow you to install an app that works with the native Kindle FIre interface
http://forum.xda-dev...14&postcount=39

Once you are able to access the store, there is a free app I used called Root Checker Basic. To find it, I did a search for root checker, and it was the first app to turn up. I'm sure you can get this app other places without access to the store, but that is where I got it.


----------



## poppo

Pale1 said:


> UPDATE - The link to multiupload in the original post ( http://www.multiupload.com/ONH28CB1GU ) that is supposed to link to superuser-2.zip isn't always sending the updated file. Perhaps I missed something, but yesterday, just once, I was able to get it to give me superuser-2.zip, which does contain Superuser.apk. Today, from two different machines, I am being given superuser.zip from that link, which appears to contain the original com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk. I will try both to see if either allows me root access.


I noticed that too. Yesterday I was getting the original, and today it's giving superuser-2.zip again. I was double checking because I had rooted my replacement Fire with KF utility and saw that it was using com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk and I wanted to compare the file size against superuser.apk. That is when I saw it was sending the original again. I was going to post about this, and went to check again but got superuser-2.zip this time. In any case com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk seems to be working ok. But unless there is a reason it's doing doling out the different files, perhaps the OP should have a note to double check which file they get, as the directions will be different (and a noobie might not know).


----------



## Marshall33

when i get to "install superuser apk" i get "can't find 'superuser.apk' to install"....any ideas?? i've got everything saved im my android sdk platform tools folder cuz i couldn't find a live kindle adb link. thanks in advance!


----------



## poppo

Marshall33 said:


> when i get to "install superuser apk" i get "can't find 'superuser.apk' to install"....any ideas?? i've got everything saved im my android sdk platform tools folder cuz i couldn't find a live kindle adb link. thanks in advance!


See the post above. You should have either com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk or superuser.apk. Just change the command to install the one you have. Or try redownloading the zip from the first post and if it is superuser-2.zip, it should have the correct superuser.apk file in it. Also make sure whichever file you do have, is in the same folder that you are running adb from.


----------



## jcase

Marshall33 said:


> when i get to "install superuser apk" i get "can't find 'superuser.apk' to install"....any ideas?? i've got everything saved im my android sdk platform tools folder cuz i couldn't find a live kindle adb link. thanks in advance!


i probably included the wrong file name for the apk.


----------



## splodge88

Pale1 said:


> These are the resources I used to install the market.
> This tells you how to get the files you need to install - ignore the references to superoneclick, root using Burritoroot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT need the GO interface they tell you to get at about the 7 minute mark in the video - instead, follow the links below that allow you to install an app that works with the native Kindle FIre interface
> http://forum.xda-dev...14&postcount=39
> 
> Once you are able to access the store, there is a free app I used called Root Checker Basic. To find it, I did a search for root checker, and it was the first app to turn up. I'm sure you can get this app other places without access to the store, but that is where I got it.


Thanks.

I must be doing something wrong.
After following the instructions to root using Burritoroot which seems to work, when i then issue the adb remount command i get
'remount failed: Operation not permitted' which suggests the device is not rooted.

Any suggestions gratefully accepted.


----------



## poppo

splodge88 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> After following the instructions to root using Burritoroot which seems to work, when i then issue the adb remount command i get
> 'remount failed: Operation not permitted' which suggests the device is not rooted.
> 
> Any suggestions gratefully accepted.


Reboot the Fire.(just to have a fresh start)
Start the burritoroot app and select root.
Then issue the adb root command
Now your adb remount command should work (until you reboot the Fire, then just do the above again).


----------



## cappa

cappa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First I would like to thank OP for his efforts with rooting. Secondly, I'd like to apologize before hand if this has been covered. I am somewhat of a newbie to this rooting thing(I am well aware of the risks lol) and I am stuck at one part of the rooting process which is bothering the crap out of me.
> 
> For whatever reason, under Device Manager my Kindle Fire now does not appear. It *previously* did show under "Other Devices" but there was no option to choose the android_winusb.inf file. I have gone and retraced all my previous steps and still to no avail and now I'm not quite sure what I did that the Kindle Fire does not appear period even after being unplugged and re-plugged. Any help would be greatly appreciated and again I apologize before hand if this was answered for someone else I did a search and nothing showed up.


can someone please help?


----------



## SPC_Seals

I, like many others, am stumped when it comes to the ADB portion of the exercise. For some reason that I cannot fathom, when I type "adb device" into the command console, the computer refuses to accept that the device is connected. It shows up in Windows Explorer but not from the command console. I tried uninstalling the driver, no luck; restarting the computer, no luck; killing the adb server, no luck; rebooting the Kindle, no luck. I tried it on my laptop, too, and you guessed it: no luck.

Am I missing some crucial step? My Kindle Fire says that it's running version: 6.2.1_user_3103920

This is starting to drive me batty. I rooted my Kindle 3 with no troubles, but this beastie is just giving me the blues!


----------



## ntider

When i try to install the drivers it says, " The folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device. if the folder contains a driver, make sure it is designed to work with Windows for 32-bit systems." I'm using my wife's older vista laptop. any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## cappa

SPC_Seals said:


> I, like many others, am stumped when it comes to the ADB portion of the exercise. For some reason that I cannot fathom, when I type "adb device" into the command console, the computer refuses to accept that the device is connected. It shows up in Windows Explorer but not from the command console. I tried uninstalling the driver, no luck; restarting the computer, no luck; killing the adb server, no luck; rebooting the Kindle, no luck. I tried it on my laptop, too, and you guessed it: no luck.
> 
> Am I missing some crucial step? My Kindle Fire says that it's running version: 6.2.1_user_3103920
> 
> This is starting to drive me batty. I rooted my Kindle 3 with no troubles, but this beastie is just giving me the blues!


that is also another issue I have wish someone would have an answer on this.


----------



## SPC_Seals

Okay... thanks to Poppo I was finally able to successfully root the Kindle. Great, right? *sigh* The whole purpose behind doing this was so that I could have my own wallpapers/screensavers on the damn thing. Root Check says that it's been successfully rooted, but I can't see the root directory from my computer, which kinda-sorta makes this whole exercise a moot point. Doesn't it? Or am I missing yet another crucial step?


----------



## poppo

ntider said:


> When i try to install the drivers it says, " The folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device. if the folder contains a driver, make sure it is designed to work with Windows for 32-bit systems." I'm using my wife's older vista laptop. any help on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Do a Google for Kindle Fire Utility. It has the driver for both 32 and 64 bit (although the other packages should too).


----------



## poppo

SPC_Seals said:


> Okay... thanks to Poppo I was finally able to successfully root the Kindle. Great, right? *sigh* The whole purpose behind doing this was so that I could have my own wallpapers/screensavers on the damn thing. Root Check says that it's been successfully rooted, but I can't see the root directory from my computer, which kinda-sorta makes this whole exercise a moot point. Doesn't it? Or am I missing yet another crucial step?


Well, you won't see it like you see the 'sdcard' directory from within Windows. You have to either use adb commands, or an app like root explorer (v2.17.1) to manipulate the files directly on the Fire. With root explorer, you can copy files to the sdcard directory and then move to the PC via Windows (to modify) and then copy them back the same way (first to sdcard, then root explorer to finish).

HOWEVER, you must be very careful when moving files around. Make darn sure you know what permisions the file had to begin with and make sure they are the same when done or the next time you reboot, you may end up bricked. And some files will brick your unit if you mess with them at all. So do a lot of research before playing with root.

Do a google search for changing wallpaper on the KF. You will find several tutorials.

I also highly recomend installing TWRP which will get you out of just about any jam. You can even 'pre-load' the 6.2.1 update (rename it update.zip) in the root directory of the sdcard folder, and if all else fails TWRP can reflash the fire to the way it came out of the box. Of course you will have to start all over, but it's a good insurance policy.


----------



## SPC_Seals

Yeah, I've bricked it once already and managed to restore to defaults. When I repeated the rooting process, it was cleaner the second time around. I'm learning, that's for certain! I've yet to find a copy of root explorer to use on my Kindle so far, but I also haven't really looked that hard. Perhaps I'll do that today- the method of copying from Comp to SDCard, then from SDCard to Root is a little counter-intuitive, but I think it'll work. I tried using Droid Explorer yesterday on my computer, but it wouldn't even acknowledge the Fire's existence. So I guess Root Explorer is the way I'll try to go. If that doesn't work, I'll just give it up altogether. I've seen the (many) tutorials on how to change the wallpaper, both video and text versions- virtually ALL of them didn't work on my setup for some damn reason, which is why I'm trying to go with the more direct approach.


----------



## SPC_Seals

Yeah. Okay. I got Root Explorer on the KF now. No biggie. I'm having a dickens of a time finding where the frackin' source images for the wallpapers are, though. There's a folder, /data/data/com.android.settings/files (I think that's right), which is supposedly instrumental in modding the wallpaper, but a closer look at that folder and how it works indicates that it's just a repository for which wallpaper was used the last time the device was woken up- useless info, IMHO. I'm looking for the *source* images, where that folder pulls it data from. If I can gain access to THAT, I'd be a much happier camper.


----------



## ennojunk

Back to the problem a number of us are having getting adb to see that the Kindle is even there, could someone for whom it worked check what port adb is using? When one first start up adb, it starts the daemon and states what port is being used. Mine says 5037, as below. Is anyone seeing anything different, and does it matter? My system is Windows 7, SP1. Note the lack of any devices attached, even after trying again, in the example below. Like SPC_Seals, cappa and others I've tried restarting, rebooting, reloading the drivers, etc. all to no avail.

I just noticed in a later post that Poppo gave SPC_Seals a solution. Could you share it with the rest of us? It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Enno

C:\temp\android\KindleADB>adb devices
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
List of devices attached

C:\temp\android\KindleADB>adb devices
List of devices attached

C:\temp\android\KindleADB>


----------



## poppo

SPC_Seals said:


> I've yet to find a copy of root explorer to use on my Kindle so far, but I also haven't really looked that hard. Perhaps I'll do that today- the method of copying from Comp to SDCard, then from SDCard to Root is a little counter-intuitive, but ...


Google is your friend. Just do a search for root explorer.apk (be sure to find the version I listed above as others did not seem to work properly)

Yes copying to scard just to get it to your PC is not the ideal solution. But unless someone is familiar with adb pull and adb push, it is a little easier. However as noted above, you will still need something like root explorer that can change permisions. Look for one of the tutorials on how to install Andoid Market and you will get the idea. Most use the same method of copy to sdcard, then use root explorer to complete the process.


----------



## adventuresoflinx

I am still not root, I do everything asked of me and its all successful - this was an out of the box 6.2.1 build that I had root on after following these steps. I than installed BusyBox and I lost root. I re-ran everything and it works properly but when I run root check it tells me to pound sand. I even reset to defaults and re-ran everything and I still get I dont have root. Any help would be appreciated I have been trolling forums for similar issues but Ive got nothing. HELP ME!!!


----------



## dndn

Happy new year!

I have rooted my kindle fire using this system.
Thank you very much.
But I did a mistake and deleted all my /system/fonts/ files
Now my tablet is stuck in KindleFire logo, I can see the system files through adb command line
But can`t change anything because I can`t use su file.
Could anyone help me please?


----------



## SPC_Seals

For the person having a hard time getting ADB to recognize their K: the thing that really cinched it for me was to delete the drivers for my KF, even the ones labeled "Android Composite ADB Device", and reinstall them. Don't just uninstall the drivers- DELETE them (there's a little check box/option at the bottom of the dialogue window that comes up when you click on the Uninstall Drivers button in the Device Manager). Completely and absolutely removing the drivers and reinstalling them manually helped me a great deal.


----------



## coolboy101

Hi there, I am about to buy a kindle fire on 6.2.1, but I am in the UK so can't install any file managers from the amazon app store. Will I still be able to root my Kindle Fire?


----------



## rich.stwrt

New to the Android community, so I'm on a major learning curve here (but its fun to learn new things).

Here is the issue I am having. Got everything to run perfectly... drivers installed in windows with no issue, the Fire was recognized, got burritoroot installed, ran the commands, got superuser installed, root check confirms that I am rooted.

The issue I am having is that burritoroot is only giving me the option to root, I am never getting the button to unroot the device. I've seen another tool mentioned that will hide the root so you can use Amazon services, but I'd like to get this working; plus I thought the author might like the info in case I am seeing a strange bug.

I am running stock Kindle fire with the 6.2.1 firmware upgrade; before burrito root, the only non-Amazon approved software that was installed were Google apps (those that will run without root).

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## chewbaqqa

I have an issue. I followed all the instructions and was successful in rooting. However, my BurritoRoot app DOESN'T have the option to UnRoot.
There is no button to unroot.
What do I do when I want to unroot?
Please help.


----------



## SPC_Seals

You might consider uninstalling the BurritoRoot app and reinstalling it. Also, check which version you have and see if there isn't a newer one. Those are the only two suggestions I can come up with. Hope that helps!


----------



## EverReady

Rooted fine using BurritoRoot *1.0.2* KFE.

However, I also do NOT have the UNROOT option.

Because of the newest version?


----------



## SirNick

Where can i find the kindle *adb .zip?*
*Or the android.zip file...*


----------



## robert17

i have everything done right i just cannot see my kindle fire under adb devices i followed step by step, i rebooted computer , i reinstalled driver 4 times still nothing please help me fast


----------



## SPC_Seals

When you reinstalled the driver did you make *absolutely certain* that it was deleted before reinstalling? When you click on the Uninstall button in Device Manager, a confirmation window will pop up and there is a small check-box that asks if you want to delete all drivers related to that device. If you don't check that box, the device will technically uninstall the drivers, which amounts to basically stopping the service and removing it from RAM memory, but when you reboot, it'll reinstall the old driver automatically. I had the same problem with ADB at first until I figured that piece out.


----------



## Tatmaster

I spontaneously lost root access and can't get it back.

I'm in pretty desperate need of help. I've spent the last 7 hours attempting to root my phone and get Android Market up and running. The instructions here got my device rooted without too much trouble. Unfortunately, I ran into many problems trying to get Market to work. I eventually got to the point in which Root Explorer wasn't letting me mark the system/apps direction r/w, and so I was attempting to use Titanium Backup to copy the marker.apk (sp?) file over to the right directory, or convert it into a system file or something. I didn't find any option in the version I had installed, so I uninstalled it and found a more up-to-date apk and put that on my Kindle. I then ran the program and found that it wouldn't run at all, and I discovered it was because my device had spontaneously lost root. WTF??

I uninstalled Titanium Root and Busybox. Then I followed the same steps to gain root access and, while everything worked without error, I wasn't able to get root access back. The root checker program continually confirms that I don't have root access, and I can't run any programs that require root. I have tried to redo the root process multiple times.

Also, I'm not sure if it's related, but I uninstalled a "Busybox Installer", but the root checker still reports that I have busybox installed. Don't see any trace of it elsewhere in my applications list.

I'm at a complete loss as to what to do. This has been the most horrific experience I've ever had with an Android device. Anybody have any idea what is going on and why I magically lost root access?


----------



## SPC_Seals

Did Amazon push an update to your Kindle? Which version of the Kindle Fire OS are you running?


----------



## amadeus_rex

Also Noticing that BurritoRoot has not Unroot option on version 1.0.2. Is there another way to do the same thing do that Amazon downloads work when I want?


----------



## cfultz

Tatmaster said:


> I spontaneously lost root access and can't get it back.
> 
> I'm in pretty desperate need of help. I've spent the last 7 hours attempting to root my phone and get Android Market up and running. The instructions here got my device rooted without too much trouble. Unfortunately, I ran into many problems trying to get Market to work. I eventually got to the point in which Root Explorer wasn't letting me mark the system/apps direction r/w, and so I was attempting to use Titanium Backup to copy the marker.apk (sp?) file over to the right directory, or convert it into a system file or something. I didn't find any option in the version I had installed, so I uninstalled it and found a more up-to-date apk and put that on my Kindle. I then ran the program and found that it wouldn't run at all, and I discovered it was because my device had spontaneously lost root. WTF??
> 
> I uninstalled Titanium Root and Busybox. Then I followed the same steps to gain root access and, while everything worked without error, I wasn't able to get root access back. The root checker program continually confirms that I don't have root access, and I can't run any programs that require root. I have tried to redo the root process multiple times.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if it's related, but I uninstalled a "Busybox Installer", but the root checker still reports that I have busybox installed. Don't see any trace of it elsewhere in my applications list.
> 
> I'm at a complete loss as to what to do. This has been the most horrific experience I've ever had with an Android device. Anybody have any idea what is going on and why I magically lost root access?


Same. I've tried everything. My firmware version is 6.2.1_user_3103920


----------



## Bigg05

amadeus_rex said:


> Also Noticing that BurritoRoot has not Unroot option on version 1.0.2. Is there another way to do the same thing do that Amazon downloads work when I want?


My understanding is that the unroot function on the older versions of BurritoRoot didn't work, so in the newer versions it has been removed.

To everyone asking how to unroot:

Download OTA RootKeeper from the Android Market. Once it's installed, run it, tap "Protect Root," then "Temp. un-root (keeps backup)"

I've unrooted with OTA RootKeeper and so far everything seems fine - I can run video without any problems whatsoever. Plus, OTA RootKeeper is good to have anyway since it lets you re-root with the press of a button, even when the next OTA Amazon update inevitably tries to remove root access again.


----------



## power2uth

I have tried walking through these steps twice so far,and keep running into the same problem. My Kindle will not allow me to mount the system/app directory as R/W. When I push Mount as R/W button at the top of root explorer, the button changes to Remount as R/W, but then when I press Paste to paste in the market file, I get an error that says, "You cannot paste here because the file system is read only."
I'm going crazy trying to figure out what I must be doing wrong to cause this, when it seems to work beautifully for most people. Nor can I find anything that addresses this problem on the Internet. Any ideas?


----------



## cfultz

Figured it out for my build at least. Unplug the Kindle while doing BurritoRoot, download the SuperUser.zip from here then hook it in and type in command prompt



Code:


<br />
adb root<br />
adb remount<br />
adb push su /system/xbin/su<br />
adb shell chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su<br />
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su<br />
adb install superuser.apk<br />
adb reboot<br />

Came back on, I adb shell'd it, typed in su and bam, it was working!


----------



## bukowski

poppo said:


> When you added the 0x1949 line to the driver .ini did you copy/paste or type it in manually? There can be a problem if you copy/paste.


Thank you so much! I kept getting device not found and it was driving me nuts. I had originally copy/pasted and this did the trick.


----------



## DCkindle

ive tried everything to root my kindle fire. just that it gets stuck at the adb root part.The best part is that my device isnt seen in "my computer" anymore. i do hear a sound when i connect and the fire to my notebook. Any help will be sincerely appreciated. Thanks, DC​


----------



## damien8

Having a problem. I am in Canada, and I do not have access to the Market, and this, can't download a file explorer file.

Without that, how can I open the APK?

Can someone please help.

Thanks!


----------



## bbc0

I'm in Alberta and have been able to find a video showing how to get Andriod market on youtube. Not sure I can post how to get to it on here but you can search for it easily.


----------



## atcjeff

When rooting with this method, will it wipe all your data? I rooted 2 new Kindle fires out of the box at christmas so data was not a concern then, but a friend wants her fire rooted now. Just asking so I know if I have to back up her data before rooting.
Thanks


----------



## jcase

atcjeff said:


> When rooting with this method, will it wipe all your data? I rooted 2 new Kindle fires out of the box at christmas so data was not a concern then, but a friend wants her fire rooted now. Just asking so I know if I have to back up her data before rooting.
> Thanks


No, data loss is not a concern here

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki


----------



## comicsguy024

AWESOME!!! It totally works!! I have rooted my first device and have the Google Market now on my Kindle Fire! Thank you jcase! I will definitely be donating. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate this!


----------



## Pale1

Note, 6.2.2 hit my device today, and restoring my root with rootkeeper did not work - it appears that Amazon either deleted or made inaccessable the backup of my root. Going to have to go through burritoroot again - anyone else have any experience with 6.2.2 yet?

UPDATE - I followed the new instuctions with the new BUrritoRoot2.bin file in post 1 of this thread, worked a treat. I have root back.

Interestingly, after the 6.2.2 update, all the android market apk's were gone, but the MarketOpener.apk was not. Once I re-installed the market files, I was able to re-setup my google accoutn and get back to the Android app store.


----------



## atcjeff

OK, I have a Kindle Fire with 6.2.2, stock. I have ADB installed and working. When I enter the command adb devices, I get the serial number for the kindle attached. I downloaded the 3 files from the OP and put them in the platform-tools folder of the SDK. I followed the instructions as listed in the OP and when enter the 1st line exactly as it is, I get nothing. It just gives me a list of commands but does not push burrito root 2 to the device. Is there something im missing here?
Edit: I was missing the USB driver files. I updated the tools and installed the USB driver folder and made the changes to add the kindle to the device list and it worked like a charm. Both my kindles are now rooted and working


----------



## anguish

Worked a treat, as usual, jcase. Thanks!


----------



## rexflores

my kindle fire won't root anymore

it says on my CMD kindleADB>adb root: adbd cannot run as root in production builds

what can i do?


----------



## rexflores

rexflores said:


> my kindle fire won't root anymore
> 
> it says on my CMD kindleADB>adb root: adbd cannot run as root in production builds
> 
> what can i do?


i tried the new thread with BurritoRoot2.bin in my ADB folder

adb push burrito.... success
adb shell chmod 777.... "Usage: chmod <Mode> <File>" success???
adb shell/data/...... the whole menu again.... success???
adb root.... adbd cannot run as root in production builds.... i'm stucked


----------



## atcjeff

Did u check the box to allow 3rd party apps in the device settings?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## rexflores

atcjeff said:


> Did u check the box to allow 3rd party apps in the device settings?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


yes, i tried doing every step from the very begining.


----------



## happyfcekilla

works great thanks...great job


----------



## rexflores

jcase said:


>


what can i do????


----------



## Gnomatic

rexflores said:


> what can i do????


I had a hard time getting this to work as well. First, I could not get root access with the Kindle plugged into my USB 3.0 ports on the front of my PC case. When I plugged my KF into a USB 2.0 port, I began to make a bit of progress. The next hurdle was making sure I followed jcase's instructions EXACTLY in sequence.

1. Download BurritoRoot3.apk and copy it onto theKFire.

2. Bring up the command prompt and change the directory to the KindleADB folder.

3. Type "adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp" into the command prompt and press 'Enter.'

4. Type "adb install BurritoRoot3.apk" into the command prompt and press 'Enter.'

5. NOW open the BurritoRoot3 app on the Kindle Fire.

6. Type "adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --root" into the command prompt and press 'Enter.' You'll be able to tell here if things are working.

7. Once root access is gained, you'll be prompted to type in "adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --install" and hit 'Enter.' Do so.

That's pretty much it. It took me a few attempts to get right. Good Luck!


----------



## mysscryss

Everytime I put in "adb install BurritoRoot3.apk"
my prompt to continue goes away and I can't type or paste anything else. 

Also, the root access never seems to be gained...

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## DJSketdh

ok I am having problems with getting the Ulitlities to find my device I have got the drivers installed an it shows up in my devicem Manager as Android Composite ADB Interface. But from there I'm stuck cause it still shows as my device not being connect even though it is. Anyone have a solution for this cause I have tried everything that I have read to resolve this issue.


----------



## Williamsrdan

jcase said:


>


I got this screen, and then my Kindle restarted, and now it's stuck at the Kindle Fire logo.......have I just bricked it? tried restarting again, still stuck.


----------



## Williamsrdan

Williamsrdan said:


> I got this screen, and then my Kindle restarted, and now it's stuck at the Kindle Fire logo.......have I just bricked it? tried restarting again, still stuck.


never mind....it didn't like fastboot mode, but I was able to get it back to normal boot.


----------



## rkirsten

So, for some reason when I paste in "adb shell /data/local/tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --root" I get the response: not found.

What am I doing wrong/how do I fix this?

I have followed all of the other steps and had no problem. The kindle is connected to the computer via usb, the app is open. - However - in order to get to the app, I had to click "disconnect" on the kindle in order to get back to the home screen. Could that be the problem?

I tried unplugging and re-plugging the kindle into the computer with the app already open, and have the "you can now trasfer files from your computer to kindle" screen open - and have tried running the cmd prompt at this point to, but no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## BRJay

Hey,

First of all, congratulations Jcase for this app and users for this topic. Great job!

Question: Which test can I perform in order to make sure my device is rooted?

I installed the drivers, got _adb_ working. Followed all steps, got no errors, apparently everything worked (not in first try) however I'm not sure if this is really rooted.
I can see BurritoRoot3 in the SuperUser application. But I can't navigate to some directories (like /root and /data) with File Explore neither install GoogleServicesFramework.apk to get access to Android Market.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BRJay

As this can be useful to more people, I'm sharing my solution:
I did some research and found Root Checked Basic. This app checks if you got root access or not. In my case the issues was not root access, but the file expert app.


----------



## SpinningHook

Williamsrdan said:


> I got this screen, and then my Kindle restarted, and now it's stuck at the Kindle Fire logo.......have I just bricked it? tried restarting again, still stuck.


How did you get it to reboot normally? I am still stuck at the kindle fire logo, as well and I can't get adb to acknowledge the device and have had no luck otherwise. Even the unbrick utility hasn't been able to do anything.


----------



## figurehead

jcase said:


>


Am i supposed to do anything when this screen appears on my kindle after rooting?


----------



## Gerg04

Edit: Got it... you guys ROCK. Thank you so much for all your info and guides.


----------



## Bigmacrepair

I am getting the screen above on my kindle and have done what it said to do and am still getting that screen. I know I am doing something dumb would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## Gerg04

Bigmacrepair said:


> I am getting the screen above on my kindle and have done what it said to do and am still getting that screen. I know I am doing something dumb would appreciate any help. Thanks


Did you get it figured out? I'll have to jog my memory from rooting a few weeks ago, but it was a simple step from that point... 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## greezal

i keep getting stuck on gaining root. please help!


----------



## all2473

You guys are going to think I'm really stupid for this, but I had rooted my kindle and flashed CM7, then decided to switch back to the stock ROM so I flashed that. When I remembered how much it sucked, I tried to go back to CM7, I accidentally hit Wipe System, and now I can't get it out of TWRP recovery... please please please help. I feel like such a moron.


----------



## dusthead

Dying for a root option for 6.3.1 so I don't have to be lost when my mother in law asks me how to use it...ugh. hate the stock crap. Doesn't even have a Facebook app for her...makes her use the mobile site.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39

dusthead said:


> Dying for a root option for 6.3.1 so I don't have to be lost when my mother in law asks me how to use it...ugh. hate the stock crap. Doesn't even have a Facebook app for her...makes her use the mobile site.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


I was just going to ask if there was a way to root 6.3.1?


----------



## slisbin

I've followed the instructions and get error as below:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb shell /data/local/
tmp/BurritoRoot3.bin --install
BurritoRoot3 Installer 0.1 by TeamAndIRC
#########################################################################
Usage: BurritoRoot3.bin <parameter>
--root - Restart adbD as root, and install Superuser app
--install - Install su
#########################################################################
BurritoRoot3 kroot 0.1 - TeamAndIRC
Remounting /system...
mount: Operation not permitted
Cleaning up, ignore any errors
rm failed for /system/xbin/su, Read-only file system
rm failed for /system/bin/su, Read-only file system
Installing su...
cannot create /system/xbin/su: read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Remounting /system..
mount: Operation not permitted
Root installed
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cmp=net.andirc.burritoroot3/.F
ireFireFire }
Please check your Kindle's screen

It looks like the mount isn't working. Any ideas?


----------

